# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Dragon V3.36C Release <2013-12-09>

## mohamed73

*Dragon V3.36C Release <2013-12-09>* 
 Adjust Coolsand/RDA Read Code
  Coolsand/RDA Support Write Flash
  Adjust SPD Android Support volcano Box Flash File
  Nokia 108 Support Read Info\Read Flash\Write Flash\Format
  Nokia 108 if IMEI lost,Mobile Connact service
  ** Now Not Support IMEI Repair,only Full Flash Solve it
  Coolsand Auto Pinfind Beta Update
  MTK Adjust Write Flash for android Mobile
  Android Connecter Add Mobile Info Get
  Nokia Infineon Add(Just Test 107 others comeing soon)   *sample update news check by 2.06B<beta>*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Software Download Link:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Some Tip For SPD Android Mobile 
*1.if you read flash after dead
     even your flash not read done,select write flash,select your read  back file(read done or not important,but flash must be big than 8MB) and  flash the *UBOOT_LOAD* only,mobile will alive *!!!this are test by gpgdragon office,we are give the way for repair,but not sure 100% is good!!!*  
*2.SPD Andorid After format dead
    if hand on logo,just flash the UBOOT_LOAD,mobile alive
    if mobile dead(mean LCD not show you any think),flash the NV only,mobile alive *!!!this are test by gpgdragon office,we are give the way for repair,but not sure 100% is good!!!*  
*3 nokia 108 after flash LED flicker 5 times not power on
    read back the dead phone again,and flash the dead phone read back file
    EX: I flash 108 after LED Ficker,now I connect it to dragon,and read  back,save file 12345.bin,after read back,write flash,select file  12345.bin mobile working alive 
*4 how to pinfind coolsand cpu
Dragon Box at this time is judge the Mobile Pinout voltage;
Click software Start button,then keep hold the power key
after Get the TX and RX,software auto open the windows tip you Release
then click OK,Software auto connect your coolsand phone
in test,some time after auto pinfind,flash ID not get;then you just  untick the scaning pinout,and click start again,software working perfect  
*5 SPD andorid after dead,flash PAC file,mobile IMEI invalid and CFT calibration is red
Flash NV file Read back form working mobile,solve!!!

----------

